# Bill & Ted Face the Music: Der erste Trailer zum Sequel ist da



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Juni 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Bill & Ted Face the Music: Der erste Trailer zum Sequel ist da* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Bill & Ted Face the Music: Der erste Trailer zum Sequel ist da*


----------



## Dynamitarde (10. Juni 2020)

Wirkt das nur auf mich lächerlich !?


----------



## Quake2008 (10. Juni 2020)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Wirkt das nur auf mich lächerlich !?



Nein.


----------



## Baer85 (10. Juni 2020)

Naja. Ist wohl eher ein Fan-Service Film aber das bisher gezeigte kann mich nicht überzeugen. Ich weiß einfach nicht ob ich zwei alte dumme Typen, die so tun als wären sie noch 2 junge dumme Typen, 2 Stunden lang anschauen möchte. 
Die Vorgänger fand ich sehr Witzig, allerdings sind die im warsten Sinne eine Schöpfung ihrer Zeit und wenn man nicht auf abgedrehten Quatsch aus den 80er und 90er Jahren steht, kann man die sich heute auch nurnoch schwer anschauen.


----------



## Kelemvor (10. Juni 2020)

Ist halt ein Bill&Ted, muss man nicht mögen. Wundert mich eigentlich auch das Keanu nach so vielen Jahren wieder zu seinen Klamauk ursprüngen zurückkehrt.

Nostalgiebedarf oder hat er Geldsorgen?


----------



## cbladep (10. Juni 2020)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> Ist halt ein Bill&Ted, muss man nicht mögen. Wundert mich eigentlich auch das Keanu nach so vielen Jahren wieder zu seinen Klamauk ursprüngen zurückkehrt.
> 
> Nostalgiebedarf oder hat er Geldsorgen?



Nach Matrix passt das gar nicht mehr zu ihm, ich weiß nicht ob ich Keanu noch ernst nehmen kann nach so einem Trailer


----------



## Robbers (10. Juni 2020)

Als große Fan die ersten Zwei Filme, bin ich sehr gespannt auf diese. Sicherlich nicht jedermanns Sache, und, für die junger Leute vielleicht eine Zumutung, ich meine, was erlauben die sich, wie kann es sein das auch ältere Leute noch Spaß haben wollen.


----------



## Johnny05 (10. Juni 2020)

Nostalgiebedarf oder hat er Geldsorgen?[/QUOTE]

Bei einem geschätztem Vermögen von etwa 315 Millionen Euro dürfte Keanu Reeves wohl keine Geldsorgen kennen ....


Es ist ein Bill & Ted - Film , wird kein Meisterwerk sein aber für Fans wie mich ist es ein Muss. Ich werde Ihn mir auf jeden Fall ansehen.Alle anderen ach so Intellektuellen hier im Forum sehen sich bitte irgendwelche Shakespeare oder Marcel Reich Ranitzki Dokumentationen an.


----------



## iago (10. Juni 2020)

Ich freue mich auch drauf - bei den ersten beiden Teilen hat mir sogar die deutsche Synchro besser gefallen als das Original, ich hoffe sie kriegen es bei Teil 3 auch wieder so gut hin mit der Synchro.


----------



## Robbers (10. Juni 2020)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> Nostalgiebedarf oder hat er Geldsorgen?



Bei einem geschätztem Vermögen von etwa 315 Millionen Euro dürfte Keanu Reeves wohl keine Geldsorgen kennen ....


Es ist ein Bill & Ted - Film , wird kein Meisterwerk sein aber für Fans wie mich ist es ein Muss. Ich werde Ihn mir auf jeden Fall ansehen.Alle anderen ach so Intellektuellen hier im Forum sehen sich bitte irgendwelche Shakespeare oder Marcel Reich Ranitzki Dokumentationen an.[/QUOTE]


Ein McRib ist kein 5 Sterne essen, und trotzdem mag ich es. Genauso wird es mit Bill and Ted 3, es wird sicherlich kein Oscar für diesen Film geben, und trotzdem wird es, für mich zumindest, etwas das ich mich anschauen wird.


----------



## Frank-Langweiler (10. Juni 2020)

Yeah!


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. Juni 2020)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> Ist halt ein Bill&Ted, muss man nicht mögen. Wundert mich eigentlich auch das Keanu nach so vielen Jahren wieder zu seinen Klamauk ursprüngen zurückkehrt.
> 
> Nostalgiebedarf oder hat er Geldsorgen?



Ich wüsste nicht, dass er sich vom Original distanziert hätte und wenn man sich die große Zahl der wieder gecasteten Rollen anguckt, dann haben wohl viele eine positive Einstellung zur originalen Produktion. Rein schauspielerisch ist es für Reeves auf alle Fälle eine Möglichkeit, wieder sein Repertoire zu erweitern. Seine Hauptrollen in letzter Zeit waren fast alles harte Action-Helden oder abgebrühte Thriller-Charaktere und die meisten Schauspieler mögen es nicht, immer in die gleiche Schublade gesteckt zu werden.


----------



## Maverick3k (10. Juni 2020)

cbladep schrieb:


> Nach Matrix passt das gar nicht mehr zu ihm, ich weiß nicht ob ich Keanu noch ernst nehmen kann nach so einem Trailer



Spätestens wenn der nächste John Wick draußen ist, wirst du deine Meinung wieder ändern. Wenn davor nicht sogar schon Maxtrix 4 oder vor allem Cyberpunk das nicht schon tun wird.


----------



## ghorgal (10. Juni 2020)

Pflichttermin für alle, die die alten Teile mögen/schätzen. Alle anderen bitte weitergehen.


----------



## 150g_Mettwurst (10. Juni 2020)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Bill & Ted Face the Music: Der erste Trailer zum Sequel ist da* gefragt.
> 
> Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.
> 
> ...



"Bill S. Preston, der Ehrenwerte"??
Blasphemie!!
Es muss heißen "Bill S. Preston, Herrscher über die Sülznasen"!

Ich freu mich auf den Film. Reiner Fanservice, aber das finde ich super  Und hoffentlich wird die deutsche Synchro wieder so gut.
Volle Kanne, Hoschi!


----------



## sven842 (10. Juni 2020)

150g_Mettwurst schrieb:


> "Bill S. Preston, der Ehrenwerte"??
> Blasphemie!!
> Es muss heißen "Bill S. Preston, Herrscher über die Sülznasen"!
> 
> ...



Ich freu mich auch Total, nach der Arbeit erstmal den Trailer anschauen, hoffe auch wieder auf ne gute deutsche Synchro, die war damals einfach verdammt Genial!


----------



## P2063 (10. Juni 2020)

Voll Kanne, Hoschi!

der Trailer sieht zwar etwas durchwachsen aus, aber ich lass mich einfach mal überraschen ob der Nostalgiefaktor zieht


----------



## Bandicoot (10. Juni 2020)

Excellent! Ihr Alter passt auch genau zur Story, denn sie haben ihr ganzes Leben, also 25 Jahre versucht, den einen Song zu schreiben, der die Welt zu dem macht, was sie in ihrer Zukunft der früheren beiden Teile sein sollte und es nicht geschafft. 
Das könnte granatenstark werden, wenn man auf sowas steht.

Für die jüngere Generation wird das wohl eher nix sein. Das ist volle Kanne was für 90' Kids. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=On6uezaE68s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Robbers (10. Juni 2020)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> Excellent! Ihr Alter passt auch genau zur Story, denn sie haben ihr ganzes Leben, also 25 Jahre versucht, den einen Song zu schreiben, der die Welt zu dem macht, was sie in ihrer Zukunft der früheren beiden Teile sein sollte und es nicht geschafft.
> Das könnte granatenstark werden, wenn man auf sowas steht.
> 
> Für die jüngere Generation wird das wohl eher nix sein. Das ist volle Kanne was für 90' Kids.
> ...



Ich war in 90 24 Jahre alt, trotzdem finde ich es geil


----------

